# The latest Tomb Raider



## Sunray (Nov 18, 2012)

This now has an release date of next march.  Compared to the last lot of games, its gone totally left field which for me is a good thing.

To remind people the direction they have now taken here's the promo



This is going to be either totally shit or totally amazing.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2012)

Boobs too small. Fail.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2012)

Bloody hell. Opening sequence reminded me of The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure about this. Looks a bit too survival horror to be Tomb Raider.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

NVP said:


> Bloody hell. Opening sequence reminded me of The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


'The Descent'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2012)

Why is her hair defying gravity?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 19, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Not sure about this. Looks a bit too survival horror to be Tomb Raider.


 
Dunno, got her climbing up that plane and going along the tree, so not totally, but its a better game driver than just climbing about which Prince of Persia did far better anyway.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why is her hair defying gravity?


Instead of her tits?

She's upside down at first.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Instead of her tits?
> 
> She's upside down at first.


 
Yes she is upside down, but apart from her pony tail her hair is the right way up.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes she is upside down, but apart from her pony tail her hair is the right way up.


Hairspray.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes she is upside down, but apart from her pony tail her hair is the right way up.


 
BECAUSE IT'S COMPUTERS


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 19, 2012)

ah  this must be the one  everyone was a bitg annoyed about due to the supprise sex angle


i can kinda see what they mean


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2013)

Have pre-ordered this. Reviews are very, very good. Can't wait


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2013)

There have been some previews absolutely full of praise. It's not my sort of thing, but the OH has always enjoyed Tomb Raider games. I'll get it for him if user reviews in the week after release live up to the hype (and naturally if I do get it for him, I'll probably take it for a spin myself).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm kinda done with tomb raider as a franchise and  i'm not sure what this brings to the table to bring me back into it.  from what i've seen it doesn't seem to have tombs in this one


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm kinda done with tomb raider as a franchise and  i'm not sure what this brings to the table to bring me back into it.  from what i've seen it doesn't seem to have tombs in this one



There are tombs. Have a read of some of the reviews.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

seems more far cry 3 than Indiana Jones.

i don't know. it doesn't sound bad  it just doesn't sound as appealing as i'd hope.  i'm not that interested in the narrative aspect.


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2013)

Just watched IGN's review and looks right up my street.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm not that interested in the narrative aspect.


Somebody has stolen shippy's login 

Incidentally I was listening to Women's Hour the other day and they had a piece about it - they were interviewing Rhianna (sp?) Pratchett, i.e. Terry Pratchett's daughter, who apparently writes professionally for games, including this one and also Mirror's Edge. She was only brought in relatively recently for this according to the interview so I would suspect had nothing to do with the fuckwitted comments by certain staff on the new plot.


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> fuckwitted comments by certain staff on the new plot.



What were those?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> What were those?


There was a bit last year where the executive producer basically said there would be a sexual assault on Lara to be edgy (and also make the player want to "protect" her). Then lots of furious backpedalling. Iirc there were also some very dubious comments by an art director as well that came out at the same time.


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2013)

'Liked' for the info, not the content...!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Somebody has stolen shippy's login
> 
> Incidentally I was listening to Women's Hour the other day and they had a piece about it - they were interviewing Rhianna (sp?) Pratchett, i.e. Terry Pratchett's daughter, who apparently writes professionally for games, including this one and also Mirror's Edge. She was only brought in relatively recently for this according to the interview so I would suspect had nothing to do with the fuckwitted comments by certain staff on the new plot.


 
I should make that clearer

i'm not interested in the story they are telling  for this game.

I'm more after high adventure than dark and gritty survival.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Mar 6, 2013)

saw a few previews on this and the graphics are like TV. Gotta get me a console.
 Hope lara gets her tits out this time


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2013)

Is she still English (rather than American)?


----------



## Edward Kelly (Mar 6, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I should make that clearer
> 
> i'm not interested in the story they are telling for this game.
> 
> I'm more after high adventure than dark and gritty survival.


same here, and TBH I've alway's wondered why so much work goes into a storyline when most of the players really just want to shoot monsters or build stuff (and then shoot monsters when they've finished building )
Especially when some of the storylines are abisn arbisnl abusynel awfull.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

i love games with good storylines  or at least great charactorisation.   i just wasn't after this storyline for this character.  tomb raider to me has always been over the top somewhat silly action.  very much like Indiana Jones (which tomb raider was inspired by).  
I have nothing against dark gritty stories of survival but i also want  fun action adventure games.  in this case i just feel a little disapointed by the way they have taken the series.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2013)

Someone said it's like Uncharted on the PS3, it's only £31 on Amazon so i think i'm going to get it


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2013)

I heard a review on the radio. She said it wasn't ground breaking in any way but good enough in a blockbuster movie type way

The director of the game was Terry Pratchett's daughter who was quoted as saying that she wanted to make Lara Croft a more likeable and relatable character. So we start off with vulnerable young Lara turning into survivor Lara.

A mistake in my eyes as she already had an establish persona which people liked and bought in spades. They don't care about the journey to becoming kick ass. They want to escape their mundane lives by playing someone kick ass.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 6, 2013)

Not alot of gameplay in that trailer, just hope they don't make it too easy and more story than puzzle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The director of the game was Terry Pratchett's daughter was was quoted as saying that she wanted to make Lara Croft a more likeable and relatable character.


was was was what the bloody fuck are you on about?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2013)

It is quite easy on normal so far. And the puzzles are mostly optional though they still require a bit of thought.
It's really good though, enjoying it a lot.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2013)

Loving it so far. Only played an hour or so, but feels very polished and very Tomb Raider.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm really impressed. It's the most filmic game I've played. Pleasingly linear too. One gets a bit fed up of sandboxes after a while.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm about a third of the way through now, or so it tells me. It's really very good indeed. The way some of the levels join up and loop back on each other reminds me of Metroid Prime ( a bit ).


----------



## Supine (Mar 14, 2013)

Very derivative game. Really enjoying it though


----------



## Epona (Mar 16, 2013)

If someone enjoyed the old school Tomb Raider games, will they enjoy this?

It's not for me, but OH enjoyed some of the old Tomb Raider games, he doesn't game much these days but still thinking of getting it for him.  It is out on PC isn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah its out on PC , im about 27% in and its wonderful


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, very reminiscent of the older games. It's fantastic.


----------



## Epona (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheers! In the end we got it in a bundle with all the other Tomb Raider games which seemed like a good deal as it was only a few quid more than the cost of the new game to get the lot and there are a few he wanted to play again, he's spent a good few hours tonight replaying the first game (with much swearing involved! Although I am pleased to report that it works from Steam using DOSBox with no extra fiddling to get it to run) and he's currently downloading the new one ready to get stuck into tomorrow.


----------



## Sunray (May 7, 2013)

This was cheap this weekend.  It's OK but ffs, how, many Quick time events are there.  

Press these unannounced series of keys in the correct order to not die from some unannounced event you can't avoid.  I thought games had moved on from this, fortunately it's got less.


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

lots of QTE events, no sale for me, poor co-ordination and I just get frustrated.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2013)

Sunray said:


> This was cheap this weekend. It's OK but ffs, how, many Quick time events are there.
> 
> Press these unannounced series of keys in the correct order to not die from some unannounced event you can't avoid. I thought games had moved on from this, fortunately it's got less.


 
I fucking hate QTEs that are just in there for the sake of it.  I am enjoying watching the OH playing the latest Tomb Raider, but often find myself telling him that something has flashed up on screen telling him to mash buttons in order to succeed at whatever is happening.  And as much as I enjoyed The Witcher 2, most of the game you're fighting in a normal way and then for a boss you suddenly have to start mashing buttons that have nothing to do with the way you've been engaging in combat up to that point - that made little sense to me and although the game is good overall I really hated the QTEs with a passion, because they weren't related to how you'd usually do combat (and if they are annoying in an action game, they're even worse in an RPG ffs!)


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2013)

Also OH says: "this is Tomb Raider, where are the fucking tombs?"

He is enjoying it though.


----------



## Sunray (May 12, 2013)

It does tell you when your near a 'secret tomb', which is a daft name.


----------



## Sunray (May 15, 2013)

But only at the start I discover,  have to hunt about to find them and the puzzles are quite cool in them, if a little short.  She does exclaim at one point how much she hates Tombs.

Over all the game is pretty decent.  The QTE's are not often enough to be a problem.  The deaths she suffers are cool enough to want her to die to see them.


----------



## Ranbay (May 19, 2013)

Completed it today, done 70% of the game,

First one i have ever played, hated the older ones


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2013)

OH still enjoying it (he doesn't have much time to play games, so it's going to take him a while) but he was well into the older Tomb Raider games and says it's very different, it's not really the same type of game.


----------



## treelover (May 24, 2013)

Its now only 8.19 with code on Green Man Gaming!


----------



## Corax (May 24, 2013)

treelover said:


> Its now only 8.19 with code on Green Man Gaming!


Tempting, but I bought the new Bioshock more than a month ago now and I've still not even clicked on the icon... 

I've been looking forward to Infinite since it was announced, but have suddenly got right back in to Skyrim.  I usually have fuck all staying power with games (never got off the 1st island in GTAIII for eg), so I'm making the most of my continued interest!


----------



## Sunray (May 29, 2013)

Corax said:


> Tempting, but I bought the new Bioshock more than a month ago now and I've still not even clicked on the icon...
> 
> I've been looking forward to Infinite since it was announced, but have suddenly got right back in to Skyrim. I usually have fuck all staying power with games (never got off the 1st island in GTAIII for eg), so I'm making the most of my continued interest!


 
I refer you to http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-games-inless-you-intend-playing-them.309027/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2013)

Just finished it. It was really good. I rarely complete games.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2013)

This turned out to be OH's favourite game of 2013.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, and mine.


----------



## treelover (Jan 5, 2014)

Much too violent for me, and I have just reached the bit with the cannibals!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Started playing it from new with graphics up to the max , with new card , it looks fantastic , and the gameplay is as great as I remembered


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2014)

Not played this yet.  Worth getting it for x-box now it's cheap enough (£13), or should I hold out for the goty edition.  Seems to be the dlc content ain't that great - can anyone confirm?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

Just been gifted this on Steam.


----------



## Cid (Jan 7, 2014)

Been playing, is good. However also wish to join the anti-QTE campaign.


----------



## Cid (Jan 15, 2014)

Finished it, also not someone who often finishes games. Although I think this was partly helped by it not being that hard... Great game, but not really challenging enough. In terms of the puzzles rather than the combat.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 18, 2014)

Bought cheap and started on x-box today.  Looks lovely but those QTE events.   There are times when I've had to turn the controller round to wiggle the left stick hard enough.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 14, 2014)

Bump because I just saw this is now only 2.99 on steam. 

That is a lot of decent game for next to nothing.


----------



## Cid (Oct 14, 2014)

Yep, great game - one of the few I actually got round to finishing... £2.99 is extremely worth it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 16, 2014)

Square Enix were selling every Tomb Raider game ever in their sale recently. 11 games for fifteen quid. I think the first one I got was TR3, if that was the one with the annoying hidden tigers that would suddenly ambush you.


----------

